# Engine lacking power



## Unbalanced (Oct 4, 2007)

Ok, so im not sure what the hell happened to my car but all of a sudden its got no power.
It drives normally as long as i dont try and push it, but as soon as my foot goes down hard on the accelerator the car sorta chokes and stutters until i ease off again.
The only thing that was done around the same time was i moved the pod filter, and ill take some photos of where I moved it to tonight, but im quite sure its not taking in too much crap, its pretty protected where it is.
Also, just a note which might help with the diagnosis. In neutral the car revvs a dream, no hesitation, its just when im actually trying to speed up. And as said, its not at any particular revvs thats it screws up, its just when i try and punch it. I actually go quicker, just lightly accelerating than trying to punch it cos then it chokes and slows down. Never stalls though.

Any ideas?


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

Have you checked your wires and sparkplugs?


----------



## Altima SSS (Oct 10, 2007)

Unbalanced said:


> It drives normally as long as i dont try and push it, but as soon as my foot goes down hard on the accelerator the car sorta chokes and stutters until i ease off again.
> The only thing that was done around the same time was i moved the pod filter, and ill take some photos of where I moved it to tonight, but im quite sure its not taking in too much crap, its pretty protected where it is.
> 
> Any ideas?


If you moved the engine's air intake it might be possible that the engine is now lacking the correct air flow (or the air is now hotter) in to the engine when you're "getting on it".

If it wasn't hard to move it back, then you could prove or disprove this theory.


----------



## Unbalanced (Oct 4, 2007)

Checked spark plugs, theyre fine. Wires also look fine.
As for air flow, its definitely getting more air and cooler air where i moved it to, thats why i moved it.

Any other ideas?


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

The same thing is happening to my brothers 90 Ramcharger. He just replaced the water pump, and had a trany rebuilt. Did you do any of these?


----------



## Unbalanced (Oct 4, 2007)

No, i didnt.
I'm thinking now that there might be a small hole in the piping i used going from my pod.
Gonna check it out when i get some time on Thursday.


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

Sounds like an EGR system problem. Disconnect the vacuum hose from the EGR valve and plug it with a screw. Then test drive and see how it does.


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

Ohh, you may have a leak in the fuel rail!


----------



## Unbalanced (Oct 4, 2007)

fixed!

Turned out the hosing id used to move my pod filter wasnt solid enough and it was sucking in on itself at one of the bends. So plan is to replace the culprit bend with a steel piping bend, but until then, Ive just re-routed the hosing and eased up on the bends. Im so stoked its fixed!

Now i just need to get that fuel smell thing fixed and i can start upgrading rather than just getting it back to norm.


----------



## Unbalanced (Oct 4, 2007)

Just thought Id post some pics of my incredibly poor fixing job... I thought it was quite funny. lol.
Wire madness, lol. And too bad if i wanna do anything to the battery, lol.


----------

